# صيانه المكيف الشباك (AIR Conditioning Refrigeration)



## مستريورك (5 ديسمبر 2009)

_القيام بصيانةالمكيف الشباك_​ 

هام غسل المكيف كل شهرين 

1- يتم فك سلك المكيف من مفتاح الكهرباء 

2- يتم أخراج المكيف ويراعي المحافظة علي المواسير حتى لا يحدث خفس بها (تنضغط) 

ولا يحدث مرور للفريون داخل المكيف

3- يوضع كيس بلاستيك علي موتور المروحةحتي لا يدخل الماء فيه أثناء الغسيل

4- يتم التأكد من أنه لا يوجد أي بقع زيت عند مواسير المكيف حيث يدل وجود الزيت علي وجود تنسيم 

5- يتم أحضار كوب به بعض الماء والرابسو وسفنجة فتغمس السفنجة في الكوب وتوضع علي المواسير 

حيث يدل وجود فقاعات الهواءالخارجة من مكان تنسيم الماسورةعلي حدوث تنسيم 

أو باستعمال أحد الأجهزة الالكترونية الحديثة للكشف علي تنسيم الفر يون 

هام جدا قريبا سأشرح كل وسائل الكشف علي التنسيم بما فيها جهاز كشف التنسيم الالكتروني


6- يتم غسل المكيف من ناحيتي المبخر والمكثف 

ويراعي عدم دخول الماءفي لوحة مفاتيح المكيف

أو أي أجزاء كهربائية أخري سواء أسلا ك الضاغط أو الموتورأو الكابستور 


7- يتم أخراج الماء من المكيف ويستخدم بعد ذلك البلور في ا لتجفيف 

8- يركب المكيف ويركب سلك المكيف في المفتاح ( يكون المفتاح من 32 أمبير الي 45 أمبير )

9- ضبط الترمو ستات 

حيث يوضع علي الرقم8 قبل نهاية دوران المفتاح

حتى يفصل الضاغط (compressor) وحتى لا يتكون ثلج علي المبخر(evaporator ) 

مما يعوق في دوران الهواء داخل المكان

10- يتم تزيت موتورالمروحة في بعض أنواع المكيفات الشباك

10- الانتظار لمدة ساعة ثم يتم تشغيل المكيف

11- غسل الفلتر كل أسبوع

يتم إطفاء المكيف وننتظر دقيقة حتى لا يندفع الغبار في وجه الشخص الذي

يقوم بفك الفلتر ثم يتم أخراج الفلتر للغسيل 

12- تبديل الفلتر كل شهرين 

حيث أن الأتربة العادية تخرج من الفلتر عند الغسيل فتبقي بعض منها وبعض البكتريا وبعض الخيوط التي

تكون لاصقة بالفلتر فيفضل تغيره كل شهرين ( يغسل المكيف ويركب فلتر جديد )

هام جدا عند أيقاف المكيف يتم تشغيله بعد 3 دقائق حتي تتعادل الضغوط في الدائرة

مع تحيات أخوكم
:14: مستر يورك :14:


----------



## مستريورك (1 يناير 2010)

الاخوة الاعضاء اين ردكم علي الموضوع

لكم تحياتي


----------



## egy_silver (1 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبورك فى عملك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مستريورك (1 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل

شكرا لمرورك

وجزاك الله خيرا

أخوك مستر محمد مناف


----------



## مستريورك (1 يناير 2010)

الاخوة المشرفين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

أرجو تثبيت الموضوع ليستفيد الجميع

ولكم تحياتي

أخوكم مستر محمد مناف


----------



## رائد حمامرة (1 يناير 2010)

الف الف شكرا على الموضوع الرائع اخ محمد


----------



## مستريورك (2 يناير 2010)

:19: الاخ الفاضل رائد  :19:

شكرا لمرورك

لك تحياتي


----------



## pora (2 يناير 2010)

الى الامام اخى الكريم


----------



## pora (2 يناير 2010)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## مستركارير (2 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*

مشكور أخ محمد :19: 

أين شرح كل وسائل الكشف علي التنسيم بما فيها جهاز كشف التنسيم الالكتروني

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## majdy82 (6 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا غالي على هذا المجهود الرايع


----------



## إبن جبير (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك أخي مناف ، بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً ، مجهود طيب مبارك إن شاء الله.


----------



## مستريورك (6 يناير 2010)

الاخوة الافاضل

شكر لمروركم ولكم تحياتي وانتظرو المزيد

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (6 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع


----------



## مهندس محمد كهرباء (6 يناير 2010)

جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خبير الاردن (11 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبورك فى عملك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (18 يناير 2010)

اخ محمد انا متابع مشاركاتك 
مجهود عظيم وشرح مبسط
نفعنا الله واياكم بهذا المنتدى الرائع والزاخر بامثالكم
محمد بسيونى


----------



## نيوتن ديزاين (17 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي مستر


----------



## عادل 1980 (17 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووور أخى والله

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## fahad_0808 (17 يونيو 2010)

يعطيك العافيه على المعلومات


----------



## م خالد الميكانيكي (18 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (18 يونيو 2010)

رائع بس عايزك تكمل


----------



## alaa_airfroid_19 (19 يونيو 2010)

الشــــــــكر شئ اكيد.......
وفى انتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــارالمزيد.


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا المعلومات قيمة ومقدمة بطريقة بسيطة وسهلة يسر الله عليك


----------



## eng - mahmoud (4 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## مستريورك (9 أكتوبر 2010)

محمد مناف


----------



## rgrg (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الله لا يحرمنا منك


----------



## مستريورك (25 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخيrgrg

للمرور 


واتمنا ان اكون قد افدتك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*احسنت وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## مستريورك (12 فبراير 2013)

م-مشتاق العراقي قال:


> *احسنت وجزاك الله خيرا*



الاخ الغالي مشكور للمرورك لموضوعي


----------



## مستريورك (29 يونيو 2014)

قريبا كتاب اصلاح وصيانه اجهزة تكييف الهواء 





قريبا وحصريا في ملتقي المهندسين العرب كتاب اصلاح وصيانه اجهزة تكييف الهواء - المدونات - ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------

